# Looking at moving to USA



## familyck (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks for taking the time to look at my first post (hopfeully not my last!)..

This is the scenario... My wife and I are looking at re-locating to the USA.

My wife is a qualified nurse here in the UK (specialising in fertility) and has been doing this for 11 years+ she is 36 (no 21 sorry....!).

I am unqualified, however have a good job here, 44 years old. I have 2 traffic criminal convictions dating back 20+ years.

We have 2 children (6+2).

I think that the only way we can get to move is through my wife's job and possibly get a sponsorship? I believe that this is how we could get a 'taster' by moving over for 3 years? This is something that we would seriously consider.

Not that it counts for anything but we did get married in America in 2000! We have no major debts that could not be easily cleared before moving (outstanding CC bills, car finance, the usual things).

I believe that my wife's speciality is sought after in the USA?

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your wife's credentials are not valid in the US. Google American Nurses Association and do some research on the requirements for a foreign nurse to get accredited. Search function will bring some information of forum users who have gone that route.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The schedule A nurse visa ceased in 2006.... POTUS deemed all nurses should be home grown
Some advanced nurses have gained H1B visas of recent years but have all been US qualified 
with the NCLEX and highly specialized


----------



## familyck (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi and thanks for the excellent info. My wife is a fertility specialist as well as Obs/Gyn so I would 'assume' that her skills may be sought after?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

familyck said:


> Hi and thanks for the excellent info. My wife is a fertility specialist as well as Obs/Gyn so I would 'assume' that her skills may be sought after?


Please read my previous post - her certification/accredidation is not transferrable. She will have to go back to school basically.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

familyck said:


> Hi and thanks for the excellent info. My wife is a fertility specialist as well as Obs/Gyn so I would 'assume' that her skills may be sought after?


Then you will need a job offer first .. the employer can then file for a visa for you 
in April 2012 for a Oct 2012 start

you as the husband will get an H-4 visa and cannot work at all


----------



## familyck (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Twostep, thanks again. So what do we do, does she have to retrain or can we move and retrain on the job?


----------



## john-martin (Jan 2, 2012)

my wife is also a nurse and in in peds
your wife will have to get a sponsor and then pass the NCLEX exam which is not an easy feat due to the diffent style of nursing that they use
you will then have to go through a long process to get your green card
we have been on the list for 6 years now as Retrogression has affected all work visas for the usa
if you go there on a temp visa it will be hard to get a green card as there are so many other people waiting long term with the same skills 
i don,t want it to sound so hard but it is 
to be honest with you my wife knows more about the ins and outs of this and i will get her to post some more info later today
hope you do get there as it is a dream of ours to get there too
also british nurses are in high demand down to there training so good luck and feel free to ask for any more info(i will get the wife to sort out as she is the brains behind everything)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

john-martin said:


> my wife is also a nurse and in in peds
> your wife will have to get a sponsor and then pass the NCLEX exam which is not an easy feat due to the diffent style of nursing that they use
> you will then have to go through a long process to get your green card
> we have been on the list for 6 years now as Retrogression has affected all work visas for the usa
> ...



Please do not get Green Card and employer sponsored visa mixed up.


----------



## john-martin (Jan 2, 2012)

twostep said:


> Please do not get Green Card and employer sponsored visa mixed up.


Sorry my bad


----------



## karenceris (Apr 24, 2009)

*More info*

If it is of any help we have been waiting for over 6 years for a 'green card' even though I had one prior to returning to the UK to care for my mother. We live in Retford and would be more than willing to share any information we have with you face to face if that would help. By the way - the NCLEX exam is not that bad!


----------

